# Is timothy hay a good nesting material for cockatiel nest?



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

A local petshop told me to put timothy hay as the nesting material, because they often find their female cockatiels laying eggs on the hay~~~is it a good nesting material???

Any other suggestion on nesting materials?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use it, wood shavings (not sawdust) are a good option, and some people like the carefresh bedding too. I personally use wood shavings.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Aspen or pine shavings are best! Cedar is an absolute no no.


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I love the carefresh bedding. It cleans up easy and is very soft. I tried wood and it was a mess for me.


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

I have never seen carefresh bedding, what is it made of?


----------



## huson (Feb 23, 2009)

me too~~~~
can you describe it?
is it the one with the orange box? the string one? cause I think that one look weird~~~I dunno how to use that one~~


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is Care Fresh Bedding ( i use it to , won't use anything but this but thats my own personal opinion) 










you can read about it here, and they've got other colors, right now i'm using up the rest of the White we bought a while back - I don't suggest using white, Only because We've mistaken chunks of bedding for eggs many times and it does a number with flash on a camera LOL

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753657


----------

